Ask HN: What news sources about Artificial Intelligence do you read? - anconia
======
mindcrime
I get news about AI related topics from a variety of sources, including, but
not limited to:

HN

[https://reddit.com/r/machinelearning](https://reddit.com/r/machinelearning)

[https://reddit.com/r/artificial](https://reddit.com/r/artificial)

[https://kurzweilai.net](https://kurzweilai.net)

[https://ai.stackexchange.com](https://ai.stackexchange.com)

[http://arxiv.org/list/cs.AI/recent](http://arxiv.org/list/cs.AI/recent)

[http://arxiv.org/list/cs.LG/recent](http://arxiv.org/list/cs.LG/recent)

[http://arxiv.org/list/cs.NE/recent](http://arxiv.org/list/cs.NE/recent)

[http://news.google.com/search?q="artificial](http://news.google.com/search?q="artificial)
intelligence"

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22artificial+i...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22artificial+intelligence%22&sp=CAI%253D)

~~~
anconia
Thank you!

